# Are cornfields good...



## JohnnyP (Jan 24, 2007)

I like in upstate NY and all we have is thick woods or really open cornfields. I just started coyot hunting and i have been out every weekend for the past about month month and a half and havent seen anything except 2-3 foxes. I hunt mainly cornfields with lots of thick woods behind them or open fields. Does anyone know if hunting cornfields are good? And does anyone have luck going into somewhat thick woods?


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

in one of randy andersons videos he calls a few coyotes in from a corfield that has standing corn in it. He also gos on and talks about how the mice and rabbits live in cornfields for food for themselves and thats where the foodsource would be for the coyotes. If you are seeing quite a few fox you might not have high enough numbers of coyotes in your area. All you can do is keep experimenting or try to hook up with somebody who has had success in the same type of area that you hunt. Good luck


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

here in illinois, most of my coyotes are in cornfield edges or the small woodlots/fencerows that border them


----------



## JohnnyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys but another question.... What should we be using right now for calls wise... I have been usin the rabbit in distress but some people told me that it is to cold out and they wont come to those cuz they dont wanna eat so it makes there blood get goin faster.. i donno if that is true or not but should we be using like challenger barks, howls, hurt pups? Thanks alot guys for the replies


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

JohnnyP said:


> I have been usin the rabbit in distress but some people told me that it is to cold out and they wont come to those cuz they dont wanna eat so it makes there blood get goin faster.. i donno if that is true or not but should we be using like challenger barks, howls, hurt pups?


I am not sure how different the coyotes in NY are but from what I know when its cold predators need to eat MORE for calories. Whoever told you that in my opinion has their facts messed up. It is breeding season here (I am guessing your is a similar time) so using howls, vocalization, ki-yis, etc are good but make sure you know what you are saying to the coyotes.


----------



## JohnnyP (Jan 24, 2007)

*FallGuy* make sure you know what you are saying to the coyotes.
How do you tell what you are saying to them and what they are saying to you? Do you just have to learn and watch videos or what? Sorry for keep draggin this on and asking so many questions too.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

From what i have experienced the colder the weather the better, the better calling and the better the rabbit in distress works. I agree completely with fallyguy!!! Its breeding season and the howls and challenges and ki-yis and all that good stuff is going to start working real good. Especially when it warms up and they start thinking about trying to loose some of that winter coat adn breeding is the only thing on there mind.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

you should probably get some videos, books, and/or instructional tapes to learn to use vocalizations. its hard to understand just reading about the sounds, but if you read up on them then hear them itll make sense. then just get a howler and start dinking around practicing it.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You need to do a little reading and learn the basic howls. Critr-call has a good basic book called talking to coyotes with the song dog and the song dog call is a real good call

The colder the better i have hunted in 44 below zero and it was awesome but i prefer about twenty below.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

JohnnyP

I will echo what Brad said about the Crit R Call book. It is a good book and a good call that comes with it. Read up on the coyote sounds, watch videos, pick the brain of someone who knows their stuff. Hearing them in real life is really good too.


----------



## JohnnyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise guys it helped alot. Ill let you no when i get my first coyot


----------

